# Adding disk to Bhyve guest using virtio-blk is not working



## kiran.s (Feb 16, 2016)

I was trying to add new disk to my windows guest running in Bhyve.

I found that when i am using the virtio-blk emulation, the disk are not seen in the guest after systems boots up.

I have create a zvol for disk and trying to attach. 
Below is my command flow.

Step1: Create a disk 
`zfs create -V 40G TANK/BHYVE/VM/wind2k12R2/disk1`

Step2: Starting the guest with the new disk
`bhyve -c 2 -s 0,hostbridge -s 3,ahci-hd,/dev/zvol/TANK/BHYVE/VM/win2k12/disk0 -s 4,virtio-blk,/dev/zvol/TANK/BHYVE/VM/win2k12/disk1 -s 10,virtio-net,tap0 -s 31,lpc -l com1,/dev/nmdm0A -l bootrom,BHYVE_UEFI.fd -m 2G -H -w win2k12`

*Setup details *
      FreeBSD version : 11.0-CURRENT  r295345
      Bhyve information : 
      Guest information :  Windows 2012 R2

The guest boot-up as expected, but when i see the device manager i dont see the new disk.
Has anyone tried using the virtio-blk with zvol. Can anyone help me on this.

*Note:*
  I also tried adding the .img disk through virtio-blk as shown below. But the issue still exists. 

`bhyve -c 2 -s 0,hostbridge -s 3,ahci-hd,/dev/zvol/TANK/BHYVE/VM/win2k12/disk0 -s 4,virtio-blk,/snw/windows-disk0.img -s 10,virtio-net,tap0 -s 31,lpc -l com1,/dev/nmdm0A -l bootrom,BHYVE_UEFI.fd -m 2G -H -w win2k12`


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2016)

kiran.s said:


> FreeBSD version : 11.0-CURRENT  r295345


Thread topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469/

As far as I know Windows doesn't like the device without drivers.


----------



## usdmatt (Feb 16, 2016)

You will need to use ahci-hd. Windows doesn't have the drivers for the virtio block device.
Your slot choices are fine (3 & 4) but just be aware that currently only 3,4,5 & 6 can be used for disk devices with the bhyve UEFI firmware.


----------



## kiran.s (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank you SirDice and usdmatt for the response.
In that case I have to use ahci-hd only, there is a limit on the number of disks which can be attached i.e 4 disks


----------

